# Willard Peak Mountain Goat



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The morning started at 1:45 am. I had been invited to tag along on a billy goat hunt on Willard Peak, and the anticipation was high! Having been involved in a few other mountain goat hunts on Willard, I was anxious to be up on top of the mountain again. As I left Woodruff and traveled over Monte Cristo, the smell of the mountain and the crispness of the air meant one thing - - fall is finally here!

The plan for the hunt was to meet at the Cutler Basin trailhead in North Fork and ride horses up the backside of Ben Lomond. I met the rest of the group - Mark (hunter), Jeff (Mark's son), Eric (Mark's son-in-law), and Mike (Mark's nephew) at the predetermined time and we started our way up the mountain. There is just something about the smell of dust, horses, and mountain air all mixed together that adds to the adventure of hunting.

As we climbed out of the oak brush, into the pines, and then into the chaparral, the temperature cooled and the clouds rolled in. We got off the horses and eased over the last rise and onto a great vantage point. As we waited for the morning light to arrive, a few rain drops fell, mixing the smell of rain with the mountain air.

Finally, there was enough light to start glassing. Eric went to the north side of the knoll; while Mike, Mark, Jeff, and myself stayed on the south side of the knoll. Right off the bat, straight above us 2 nice billies were spotted in a rocky chute. Eric came back over stating that he also had 2 billies spotted to the north as well.

As we watched the billies in the chute right above us, a couple shots rang out. The billies spooked and a third billy appeared with them as they headed for the trees, none showing signs of being hit. The billies hid in the trees circled as the hunters were no more than 75 yards above them looking down.



We formulated a plan to try and cut the distance on the goats for a shot, as the other hunters disappeared back over the peak. After hiking closer and watching the goats for a while, a decision was made to go back and get the horses and continue cutting the distance to the goats. Mark and Jeff stayed put, watching the goats, while Mike, Eric, and myself went to get the horses. Shortly, we were back to the horses and on our way back to Mark and Jeff.



Once we got back to Mark and Jeff, we learned that the billies had slowly worked their way over top the peak and out of sight. We decided to head up after them anyway. The other goats that Eric spotted first thing were bedded down in the circle in this picture.



The ride up was amazing as we were rewarded with incredible views.







More to come...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

On the edge of my seat, keep us posted!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

*The climb continues*

As we reached the top, the view overlooking the valley was incredible.









Shortly after hitting the top, we found a group of nannies and kids bedded right below us.



After looking at this bunch for a while, it was time to move on in search of the billies. After a death march around the cliffs below Ben Lomond peak, Eric spotted the billies laying in some cliffs not 200 yards below the sign-in book on the top of Ben Lomond.

We headed back to the horses and continued onward and upward. After traveling up the rocky and steep switchbacks leading to Ben Lomond peak, the horses and ourselves were relieved to find a "flat" spot to get off, tie up, and slip over the top to the goats.

Eric, Mark, and I traversed down the cliffs to where we believed the goats were bedded. Much to our surprise and excitement, the goats were no longer laying on the cliff, but had moved down into the shade of the trees. One billy was laid up right against a tree, quartering away from us. He is in the circle of this picture.



Mark set up the .280 and got ready for the short, but steep downhill shot. The rest is history. (Warning video may be graphic to some) - You'll have to click on the video to play it.



Upon the shot, the other two billies milled around and then bedded back down. A gentleman from Nevada, who also had a tag, came down to where Mark shot from and we came up with a plan to try to get the other two billies into a better spot for a shot. Eric and I went down to Mark's billy and tried to bump the other two billies up and into some trees. Here is Mark's billy and one of the other billies as Eric and I got close.



The plan worked and the two other billies ran off and up toward the trees. A shot rang out from the gentleman from Nevada. Instead of the billy dying in the trees, as we hoped, he started to roll down the rocky chute. He got more and more speed and last time we saw him, he was 200 yards below us, going head over heels. After watching that, it was time to get back to Mark's goat.

As he laid...





After pictures, the work began! It was really nice to be in the shade of the tree while we did a full body cape and while we quartered up the billy. The hike out and back to the horses was steep and I was sure glad when we made it to the top. We had some lunch, rested, loaded up the horses, and headed back down to the trailhead - finally arriving back around 7:30 pm. I have been putting in for Mountain Goats for many years here in Utah, and this experience only increased my impatience for drawing my own tag!

Huge thanks to Mark, Jeff, Eric, and Mike for letting me be a part of the hunt and for letting me share the story here!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Jeff, great picts! Hope you get your tag soon


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

awesome story !!!!!!

Thank you , are those tags OIAL here ?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

cdbright said:


> awesome story !!!!!!
> 
> Thank you , are those tags OIAL here ?


Thanks! Yes, both nanny and billy tags are considered OIAL here in Utah.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Great story. Always fun to go on a great hunt even if you aren't the one who gets to do the shooting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Those sure are gorgeous animals...great story!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wow..did he hit him three times in like 20 seconds (my video is slow and our speakers died a few weeks back)? I understand why with the steepness of the terrain - I'd do the same thing! Nice billy - that is one hunt that I want to experience.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Wow..did he hit him three times in like 20 seconds (my video is slow and our speakers died a few weeks back)? I understand why with the steepness of the terrain - I'd do the same thing! Nice billy - that is one hunt that I want to experience.


Yeah, Mark worked the bolt pretty fast! When we skinned out the billy, the first two shots were nearly touching and the third entered the billy a touch higher than the previous two. I've seen those billies take some serious lead before expiring, and watching one roll down the mountain is not a fun ordeal! I've never been on a sheep hunt, but in my opinion, mountain goat hunts rank at the top of amazing hunting experiences.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Great way to start my day!

I hope to one day take part in the same hunt, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the great story, video and pictures!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!!

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great hunt. Thanks for sharing.
BTW did the guy from Nevada ever recover his? In that location if it got rolling it might be easier to get to it from the bottom :shock:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Looks and sounds like an awesome time Jeff!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Great hunt. Thanks for sharing.
> BTW did the guy from Nevada ever recover his? In that location if it got rolling it might be easier to get to it from the bottom :shock:


Yeah, they were able to recover it. They were sure a bunch of good dudes - they stopped and talked to us and looked at Mark's goat, as they were going down to their goat. They had a couple additional packers waiting at Inspiration Point to come help with the packout, and I sure felt bad for those guys!

Before Eric and I went down to push the goats over to them, one of them said, "My luck is that this thing will roll to the bottom." Truer words have never been spoken! :shock:


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Jeff, sounds like a great time. You ready for the LaSal now?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> Nice Jeff, sounds like a great time. You ready for the LaSal now?


ABSOLUTELY!!! We leave one week from tomorrow. Are you ready for your BC hunt?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Heck ya man, we leave the same day. Hopefully I can have one tied up for the opener!


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome video


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

Great story pics and video. Thanks. Reading it help pass the time, however now I am even more impatient to get in the woods.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome video, awesome goat


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome. That's one hunt I applied for at the expo last year, and probably will again. Amazing country, amazing animals. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, video, and a great story. That is an awesome place. Eventually I hope to have that same type of experience as well. Thank you.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures and story! My house in Perry is at the base of those mountains. I love to sit on my front porch with a spotting scope and watch the goats clinging to the cliffs. I wonder if I've seen those exact goats through my scope. I love that place.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

longbow said:


> Great pictures and story! My house in Perry is at the base of those mountains. I love to sit on my front porch with a spotting scope and watch the goats clinging to the cliffs. I wonder if I've seen those exact goats through my scope. I love that place.


Thanks! Those goats sure are amazing animals. After every hunt I go on for them, I am more and more amazed at their abilities. For a couple years, I lived near North Ogden divide road and would watch those goats 2-3 times a week during the summer from my backyard with a spotting scope. It sure was fun watching the little kids grow over the summer!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff, Thanks for sharing!

My son I hoping for a crack at one of those Billie's one of these days...


----------

